# Assembler Code in C code umwandeln



## BaYan (30. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Assembler Code. Da ich keine Ahnung von Assembler habe, möchte ich das in C umwandeln. Weiß jemand wie ich das mache  
P.S. mit gcc -S ....c kann man C code in assemler umwandeln. 


Danke im Voraus


----------



## Daniel Toplak (1. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

das geht AFIAK überhaupt nicht und wenn, dann ist es auch noch illegal, weil das unter Reverseengineering fällt.

Daniel


----------



## jokey2 (1. Dezember 2005)

Das geht schon, nur nicht ohne Ahnung von Assembler. Und das war ja der Grund dafür...
Der Weg vom C-Code zum Maschinencode (von dem Assembler ja nur die lesbare Variante ist) ist nicht bei jedem Compiler gleich und jeder Compiler erzeugt unterschiedlichen Maschinencode aus dem gleichen C-Quelltext. Das hängt u.A. ab von den eingestellten Optimierungen und natürlich vom Entwickler des Compilers. Weiterhin ist es ja auch möglich, daß das Programm ursprünglich gar nicht in C geschrieben wurde. Daher ist es auch nicht immer möglich, den umgekehrten Weg zu gehen und aus einem vorhandenen Assemblercode wieder den C-Quelltext zu machen.
Der einzige Weg wäre, den Assemblercode zu analysieren, aufzuschreiben, was er tut und dann anhand der Beschreibung selber ein C-Programm zu schreiben, welches das gleiche macht.


----------



## BaYan (1. Dezember 2005)

Ok danke schon mal. Dann werde ich mal so eine ähnliches Programm in C schreiben. Mal schauen ob ich das hinbekomme.


----------

